# Harpurhey Swimming Pool - Manchester - Sept 08



## KingElvis (Sep 12, 2008)

This lovely pool stands derelict in Harpurhey, Manchester. Getting in takes a bit of bravery but once you do, boy is it worth it.

It consists of two main pools beside each other with upper floors and changing rooms. One set of changing cubicles is full of baths....It closed in 2001 and is a listed Grade 2 building.

Anyway, if you are passing I recommend it. 

Video of the baths here, use the option to change to high quality on U Tube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26QGr_ZikGE[/ame]


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice building that, like the red bricks the floor tiles are great, I bet with a proper clean they could easly get that place going again. Nice one KE


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 12, 2008)

For some reason, I've never been too interested in derelict swimming pools.

However, this report is making me think twice. Luvverly.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 12, 2008)

King Al said:


> Nice building that, like the red bricks the floor tiles are great, I bet with a proper clean they could easly get that place going again. Nice one KE



I agree, the red bricks/brickwork is amazing, thats the first thing that caught my eye. Top job


----------



## smileysal (Sep 12, 2008)

I love those tiles especially the ones on the stairs, and the bright red colour of the bannisters. In the second pool, would there have been the bath cubicles like in the first pool? Love all the colours in there, and the wooden cubicles.

Excellent pics KE,

 Sal


----------



## mainframe444 (Sep 12, 2008)

*harpur hey*

Wasn't this featured on Restoration on the BBC a while back?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 12, 2008)

mainframe444 said:


> Wasn't this featured on Restoration on the BBC a while back?



That was Victoria Baths in another part of Manchester. I wasn't sure if this was still doable or not, evidently it is. Good stuff.

M


----------



## randomnut (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice shots there matey


----------



## fire*fly (Sep 14, 2008)

I love a good set of pool pictures


----------

